# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Danio aesculapii - one more undescribed danionin from Burma - Danio sp. 'TW03'

## hwchoy

also from Burma, I am sorely tempted to call it _Danio_ sp. ‘hieroglyph’ on account of the gold pattern on their flanks.


*updated pix*

hereby the specimens I received from Tin Win back in 2005, hence the label TW03  :Very Happy:

----------


## budak

looks very small... what's the size?

----------


## hwchoy

it IS very small, only about 2cm and looks REALLY drab  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Dont' seem that drab to me. I like the yellow and blue color combination.

What kind of substrate are you using? The reflection on the belly seems to be quite strong..

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

the usual lapis. although I am seriously considering ADA Sarawak Sand or Nile Sand which is grey.

----------


## hwchoy

> Dont' seem that drab to me. I like the yellow and blue color combination.


under normal lighting the blue/yellow combination is not obvious, plus it is very small so you can hardly see, especially if you wear bifocal like me.  :Exasperated:

----------


## hwchoy

this one also forgot to post the mati pix…

----------


## mickthefish

i think the best thing about these fish is even though they look a dainty and fragile fish, ive found they can be kept with medium sized fish with no problems.
to get the best out of them is to have direct sunlight the colours they show are truly beautiful.
mick

----------


## benny

Choy,

Why don't you use a darker background? White has a tendency to be underexposed as in this case, judging from the styrofoam board.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

I need a shallow dish that I can dispose of after use. just at that point where you have freshly frozen fishes, isn't a really good time to find a good implement for holding dead fish in shallow water  :Smile: 

my wife objects to the use of her teflon coated pans, so there  :Opps:

----------


## mickthefish

choy, what about the bacteria culture dish,? you must be able to get lab equipment somewhere?.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

not right at that moment when I have a bunch of frozen fishes about to be plonked into formalin!  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

i meant for future work, but i didn't realise you were doing it at that time.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

for those looking for this fish, Eco Culture has a tankful labeled as _Danio_ cf. _choprai_.

----------


## hwchoy

this fish just described!


*Danio aesculapii, a new species of Danio from south-western Myanmar (Teleostei: Cyprinidae)*

_Danio aesculapii_, new species, is described from small rivers on the western slope of the Rakhine Yoma in south-western Myanmar. It is superficially similar to _D. choprae_ from northern Myanmar in having a series of vertical bars anteriorly on the side, but differs from it and other species of Danio in having six instead of seven or more branched dorsal-fin rays, and from all other species of Danio except _D. erythromicron_ and _D. kerri_ in having 12 instead of 10 or 14 circumpeduncular scale rows.

http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2009/f/zt02164p048.pdf

----------


## hwchoy

updated pix in original post.

----------


## mickthefish

hi choy mate, i think i'm still the only guy to breed them in the UK unless Pete Cottle has done them.
i'm sure it's to do with the water where i live which is very soft compared to pete's water which is very hard.
it's a fish that never took of over here because i thinkthat to most people it looks drab, but i've seen the colours that they can show, very subtle but beautiful.
if i can find a few pics of the youngsters i'll put them up mate.

mick

----------


## hwchoy

mick, do you think the two specimens in the dead fish pix represents a male and female?

----------


## mickthefish

yes mate, infact both the pics show pairs.
the females have a longer thinner bars on the flanks than the males. :Wink: 

mick

----------


## hwchoy

actually I believe both pix showing the same pair of fish  :Very Happy: 

so the larger one is female huh?

----------


## mickthefish

yes Choy. :Grin: 

mick

----------


## hwchoy

> yes Choy.
> 
> mick


there is no doubt, you are mick the "sex expert of" fish.  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## mickthefish

here's a couple of pics of the fry, they show a beautiful pastel blue at certain angles.



mick

----------

